# second opinions



## funnyfarm (Sep 2, 2012)

How does one go about finding a good endocriologist anyway? I mean my PCP is so conservative I can't stand it. The endo I was referred to was not only rude, but totally uncompassionate by dismissing my concerns as hypochondria and nearly called me a liar...then finished up our meeting with a comment about using weight watchers!
Here is what I do know:
my TSH is 3.25 to 4.25 last two times it was checked in the last six months. The T-4 total is 8.6
CRP 14
Sed 22
MPV 11.7
neg ANCA
thyroid AB group 20
peroxidase 10
The thyroid ultrasound reads
right lobe 4.5x1.5x1.8cm 
3mm thickness of isthmus
left lobe 4.7x1.6x1.6
mid portion of right lobe is a 13mm (1.3cm) hypoechoic nodule.
thyroid parenchyma otherwise normal
doppler flow is within normal limits

So the endo says see ya in a few months. The PCP says to do whatever the endo guy says to do. And the rhuemy still insists that it is hashi's but I am not seeing her until December.

In the meantime I feel miserable. I have chronic edema. this stupid rash that randomly pops up in different spots on my body. Ridiculously heavy and irregular periods. Brittle hair that doesn't grow. I have weighed the same since I got released from the hospital to diuress (lost 14 lbs overnight). Now my dry weight is 5 pounds less than the wet weight. I gave up on using diuretics..now I just weigh the same everyday - not budged once bit in five months. I am greatly fatigued and my joints ache like I am 80 years old.

So what should I do? Is it all in my head?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry you don't feel well. It took me 3 endo's before I found one I could tolerate. The first two I saw seemed like they were more interested in the labs than the human attached to them and would consider symptoms at all. Hang in there!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You gotta' kiss a lot of frogs before you find a prince.

What works for one person won't work for another. For example: I look for brains and present-day state-of-the art treatment agendas. Others couldn't care less....they just want someone who holds their hand.

It's trial and error.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think it's all in your head at all. I've been there. I guess if you feel like you can't wait you should find another Doctor. Did they do a FNA on the larger nodule?


----------



## funnyfarm (Sep 2, 2012)

There was no talk of doing a biopsy. No talk of medications. No nothing. I am so frustrated....:sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

funnyfarm said:


> There was no talk of doing a biopsy. No talk of medications. No nothing. I am so frustrated....:sad0049:


See if you can find an NP. You don't necessarily need an endo. Many here have an NP and they could not be more pleased.


----------



## funnyfarm (Sep 2, 2012)

NP= Naturopath? I went for the Traditional Chinese medicine route and had accupuncture for the first time...felt good about it, but come to find out my insurance doesn't cover it after all. So I am back to square one....
I only have so much money in the monthly budget to play with, I cannot afford too many extra's. SO if I am stuck in the conventional world and an endo isn't necessary and the GP isn't listening what do I do next? Suffer like they suggest and come back for more "testing" in six months? Is there any self medicating that is possible?


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

I know I'm going to get blasted for telling you this. The people on here are awesome, so I don't mind. . You might try reading "Stop the Thyroid Madness" by Janie Bowthorp. She understands that many people will go undiagnosed or misdiagnosed for a very long time. Many Americans have little choice on availability of professionals because of insurance or locale. She does offer solutions to this problem. Just a thought. Whatever your choices may be, always make sure to have your blood work done. You can have this done at independent labs at a fairly low cost. My PCP is already showing signs of resistance to my having more blood labs. Thus I went to LabCorp.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a reminder: endocinologists study for years longer in this specialty. You cannot expect a PCP or naturopath to know a fraction of what the endocrinologist knows. While many on this forum like their PCP's, I'm all about getting a specialist.


----------



## funnyfarm (Sep 2, 2012)

One thing for sure...I am all about learning all I can about this thing. 
This forum is a great way to do that. I am the type of person to go with what I see to be true...so I will always take the advice of actual people who are living it over someone who peeks over a clip board from time to time and says hmmm and uh huh, etc... but isn't really invested in me as a person.
My thanks to all that contribute here. Lots of good information one and all. 
Thank you guys.:winking0001:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> I know I'm going to get blasted for telling you this. The people on here are awesome, so I don't mind. . You might try reading "Stop the Thyroid Madness" by Janie Bowthorp. She understands that many people will go undiagnosed or misdiagnosed for a very long time. Many Americans have little choice on availability of professionals because of insurance or locale. She does offer solutions to this problem. Just a thought. Whatever your choices may be, always make sure to have your blood work done. You can have this done at independent labs at a fairly low cost. My PCP is already showing signs of resistance to my having more blood labs. Thus I went to LabCorp.


No blasting here; I refer to that site all the time. They are the "bomb!"


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

funnyfarm said:


> NP= Naturopath? I went for the Traditional Chinese medicine route and had accupuncture for the first time...felt good about it, but come to find out my insurance doesn't cover it after all. So I am back to square one....
> I only have so much money in the monthly budget to play with, I cannot afford too many extra's. SO if I am stuck in the conventional world and an endo isn't necessary and the GP isn't listening what do I do next? Suffer like they suggest and come back for more "testing" in six months? Is there any self medicating that is possible?


Yes; a Naturopath. http://naturopathic.org/content.asp?contentid=60


----------



## funnyfarm (Sep 2, 2012)

My Rheumy rocks...she got me a consultation with the Endo team at University of PA...Yay! Have to wait til October, but until then I am going to continue to do accupuncture as long as my husband can afford it anyway...wish I could work to help pay for all of this...I feel like such a burden


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

funnyfarm said:


> My Rheumy rocks...she got me a consultation with the Endo team at University of PA...Yay! Have to wait til October, but until then I am going to continue to do accupuncture as long as my husband can afford it anyway...wish I could work to help pay for all of this...I feel like such a burden


Try to cut back on expenses at home; utilities, groceries, paper goods etc.. Be frugal with gasoline; stuff like that. You can do it and I don't think your hubby thinks you are a burden.

I do think he is worried about you though.


----------

